# New Here... IBS and/or Endometriosis?



## Kate1996 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi, my name's Kate and I'm 16. I've had IBS since I was 11 with TERRIBLE attacks. My Pediatrician said it was IBS and gave me Bentyl which seemed to help for a little bit but then it went from diarrhea to constipation. She then sent me to the Gynecologist because I had a lot of Endometriosis symptoms. The Gynecologist put me on birth control which did not help at all. So now, I'm off the birth control pills and really watching what I eat. The doctors don't think it's a good idea to do the Laparoscopy because I'm so young but I wish they could see what's going on! I always have a flare up right before my period starts and around ovulation time no matter what I eat or don't eat. It seems like IBS but it also seems like Endo! So, I guess what I'm asking is, can you have both and how do you manage it?


----------



## pukka (Nov 28, 2004)

Kate,I have endo and IBS. It has been under control for 4 plus years, but now it has started up again. I was diagnosed with IBS - C in 2002, endo in 2007 (by lap) and fibroid in 2011. It can be very frustrating not knowing which of the two or three are acting up (since all have similiar symptoms). What worked for me at the time was having a lap for the diagnosis of endo and removing the endo implant. Regarding the IBS- C, I was able to keep it under control with my nightly probiotic yogurt/benefiber/8- 10 prunes. Now, it seems that my nightly probiotic mix is no longer working. I have a lot of bloating and problems evacuating. I also think my endo or fibroid could be the problem. I plan to visit the gastro first and then the ob gyn. It is a process of elimiation and sometimes it can take a while to figure it out (It took me a whole year last time). Good luck.


----------

